# end of the week 12-14



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

What do ya'll think. Will we have fishable ice at old state park or moggy this weekend?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I think it'll be happening, cuz I already told the wife she won't be seeing much of me next weekend.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Not sure we will be getting any really good ice building weather this week. The upcoming weather would be good to hold existing ice, but I don't really see any good building opportunities coming yet, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Ummm, single digits at night and highs in the 20's, yea its going to build ! This weekend will be pushing it though I think. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

lovin life said:


> Ummm, single digits at night and highs in the 20's, yea its going to build ! This weekend will be pushing it though I think.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If we get that weather then I'm with you. My 12 day forecast shows one day with a high in the teens and the remaining 11 day highs in the low 20's to low 30's. With the same 12 nights showing two nights at 10 degrees with the remaining 10 nights between 15 and 29 degrees for lows. Those are not great ice building numbers.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

If4life, North looks like it will be building quicker then the rest of PL's... even OSP. There's a inch by district 3 now, should be enough by the weekend... ill be checking.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds like a Michigan road trip baby!!!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I think in selling my gear!!! 2010 was awesome, but since then?? I wait all yr for this, I got out 5-6 times last yr. 2011 I don't even remember!!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Ballast, you just need to buy more gear...the more you spend on ice fishing stuff the more ice will grow on the lake! Got to please the ice gods first my friend. Just ask Lovin Life. He used his Jiffy Pro 4 auger to mix his fruit smoothies all summer long. And look at the early temps! I know these things because I pay attention to detail.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> I know these things because I pay attention to detail.


Except maybe which lake you caught your fish in?


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Please excuse the brief negativity, I to know of the jiffy garage ornament or smoothie maker.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

from what im seeing this weekend is a possibility on ponds. some other areas im sure will be tested for walkability. next mid-week at the latest. a 7 day stretch with an average temp of 25 will make walkable/fishable ice on ponds. we're already a day or two into that average with more cold nights to come. SNOW is the wild card. the more we get, the worse off we are. no snow would be ideal. a lot of snow will be a setback.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm hearing some good early info about Irish Hills lakes in MI. I'm eyeing up a possible trip this Friday up there.

There's definitely fishable ice on Houghton Lake in MI for those of you who wanna make a drive.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Would love to go to Houghton again it was a lot of fun last year.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Bucket Mouth said:


> And if you want to drive just a bit further, like 12 hours, the bite is on in Lake of the Woods MN. They are running sleds and four wheelers out to Garden Island already. Very nice start this year it appears.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lake of the woods and red lake are on fire already this year. My buddies from back in mn have been to both so far and they say it's the best fishing they've ever had at either. Lake of the woods for big girls an numbers, red lake for numbers an eaters. Can't wait until I'm up there next month and march


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Pond behind my apt is 1.25 in thick (Central Ohio). I dont ice fish this pond, but I use it as a measuring stick for the rest of Central Ohio. Looks like could be another week maybe more.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

Well my cousin is out on moggy right now.
Guessing palm rd. He said he has 3in.fish
He's not good at judging thickness so I'm guessing
1.5 to 2.5. He's pulling so fair sized gills


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Did did did you says palm is a go !!!!!!! Oh yea. Saturday here we come !!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm not saying its a go. All I'm saying is my cousin who weighs 130lbs is fishing and hee a horrible judge of ice thickness. When he says 3in that means 1.5 to 2. Haaaaa


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i'll bring the rope and the throwable cushion, with these temp's forcasted we should be at 3" or more by Saturday.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Forget Palm Rd. I was there this morning (Weds) and drilled over 30 holes... Nothing deeper than 2 ft.


Hit CLR, West side (north shore) all day. Caught mostly dinks, but it sure felt good to be icing some gills.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

wow, that was fast! its only gonna get better. ill wait, im no young buck anymore and i dont care to fall through the ice again.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

How much was on clr? I popped a few holes at wingfoot tidy by old boat ramp in park. Had around 3" 10 ft out but walked out another 10 ft and only had 2.5. Started to walk a little further out and it started cracking so I turned around. Still lots of open water there. We need the wind to die down and everything would lock solid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

John, how deep was the water you were you in? How thick was the ice? Did you see any big gills
Or all just dinks? Right about now I'd be happy catching gold fish in a bowl.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

The channel was open on both sides of CLR. IMO to much open water to freeze and be safe by this weekend. Damn wind. 

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

